# Parts I didn't know were missing



## Mark_f (Dec 13, 2014)

My 9 B lathe works well and I replaced the compound and cross feed nuts and machined the screw collars to eliminate back lash, but still had .100" free movement in the cross slide. This movement seemed to be caused by the new nut rocking a few thousandths in the hole inn the saddle. I been living with it until a friend sent me a picture of what I needed. I didn't know these parts were missing as they were not there when I bought the lathe. ( I did wonder what the tapped hole in the nut was for though). I made the two little parts and now there is only .003" backlash in the cross slide. The parts were easy to make from little scraps. I am posting this in case someone else out there is overlooking these parts as I did.




Mark Frazier


----------



## AR1911 (Dec 14, 2014)

Saved. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hutch (Dec 14, 2014)

mark_f said:


> My 9 B lathe works well and I replaced the compound and cross feed nuts and machined the screw collars to eliminate back lash, but still had .100" free movement in the cross slide. This movement seemed to be caused by the new nut rocking a few thousandths in the hole inn the saddle. I been living with it until a friend sent me a picture of what I needed. I didn't know these parts were missing as they were not there when I bought the lathe. ( I did wonder what the tapped hole in the nut was for though). I made the two little parts and now there is only .003" backlash in the cross slide. The parts were easy to make from little scraps. I am posting this in case someone else out there is overlooking these parts as I did.
> 
> View attachment 89726
> 
> ...



Any chance you can make some more? :talktogod:


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 14, 2014)

Hutch said:


> Any chance you can make some more? :talktogod:



I am going to make another set hopefully this week. are you by chance missing these too? They take about ten minutes to make, just takes twice that to set the lathe up.

Mark


----------



## Hutch (Dec 16, 2014)

mark_f said:


> I am going to make another set hopefully this week. are you by chance missing these too? They take about ten minutes to make, just takes twice that to set the lathe up.
> 
> Mark



Just kidding with you. I have a model A so I would have to take a look at the prints to see if it has the same set-up. My lathe is all apart and I'm sure I didn't remove parts that look like that. That is not to say that those might be original to my lathe.


----------

